# 2012 Rooster & Friends video compilation.



## Roost (Jan 28, 2013)

What a year 2012 was for fishing with my friends and I. These Gopro Cameras have brought us lots of entertainment. I believe the our first cameras were purchased sometime In the middle of February of 2012, so we're coming up on a year!

This is a ‎2012 video compilation finale. All the footage was pulled from my youtube videos, no additional footage added. 
Audio and video will be best enjoyed through A good stereo with no distractions lol
The First official youtube video I did was to the band, Muse. I am ending it with muse as well. Since the first time I heard this song ive been dying to do something with it lol. The song is called "survival" - Enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOp-JUUy4f8


----------



## Kevin Turner (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty good Joe...


----------



## Roost (Jan 29, 2013)

Kevin Turner said:


> Pretty good Joe...


Thanks Mr River-pro!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 29, 2013)

Running up those rivers looks like a whole lot of fun


----------



## rickybobbybend (Jan 29, 2013)

Too cool; very nice work!!


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice job, hamming it up just a bit but ya gotta have fun. Wheres the beer? Wondering if you were gonna catch those muskies I saw underwater. Not great on bass id, most of those were smallies right?
Tim


----------



## Roost (Jan 31, 2013)

earl60446 said:


> Very nice job, hamming it up just a bit but ya gotta have fun. Wheres the beer? Wondering if you were gonna catch those muskies I saw underwater. Not great on bass id, most of those were smallies right?
> Tim


When I see a musky I always try catching it lol. Usually the ones we see swimming around are not very aggressive so we cant get them to bite. The bass were all smallies


----------

